# [2006.1][installation] Ennuis avec le fstab :( [resolu]

## fredb

J'ai décidé de me foutre un coup de pied au ***, et de retenter la migration vers gentoo.

Le seul point ennuyeux (mis à part le pare-feu, mais j'ai réussi à récupérer la doc quivabien), c'est d'arriver à faire fonctionner mon   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  de graveur DVD.

Je compte utiliser le schéma suivant, avec mon disque IDE de 80 Go.

/dev/hda1/ /boot (100 Mo)

/dev/hda2/ swap (1 Go)

/dev/hda3/ / (le reste)

Et mon graveur est en /dev/hdc.

Je compte utiliser le /etc/fstab suivant :

```
/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime       1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime              0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

La question est de savoir si le montage sera automatisé sous Gnome et si en utilisant un mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom je pourrais monter un cd / dvd sans problème ?!

Car j'avoue être un brin paumé  :Smile: 

Ah oui, je compte utiliser le noyau 2.6.19r5, qui semble avoir été "démasqué" si j'en crois cette page d'info :

http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

"gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ppc64 ~sparc x86"

Merci pour vos conseils / remarques car je pédale vraiment dans la semoule  :Sad: Last edited by fredb on Wed Feb 07, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

 *fredb wrote:*   

> La question est de savoir si le montage sera automatisé sous Gnome et si en utilisant un mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom je pourrais monter un cd / dvd sans problème ?!

 Normalement il n'y aura aucun problème. Et si tu utilises le USEflag "hal" (ou "hald") tu devrais avoir le couple hal/dbus installé. Une fois démarré (il te faudra automatiser leur démarrage au boot via rc-update) tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin de taper une commande "mount" sous gnome : le montage devrait être automatique.

Enjoy !

PS : 100Mo pour /boot et 1Go de swap me paraissent excessif.

----------

## yoyo

Re,

Après avoir lu la fin de ton autre thread (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), ton problème ne vient pas du fstab; si tu n'arrives pas à voir ton graveur DVD dans le dossier "/dev" ça n'est pas dans ce fichier que se trouve ta solution mais plutôt dans le ".config" de ton noyau.  :Wink: 

Pour ça, poste les résulats d'un "lspci", d'un "dmesg|grep hd" et d'un "zgrep IDE /proc/config.gz".

----------

## fredb

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *fredb wrote:*   La question est de savoir si le montage sera automatisé sous Gnome et si en utilisant un mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom je pourrais monter un cd / dvd sans problème ?! Normalement il n'y aura aucun problème. Et si tu utilises le USEflag "hal" (ou "hald") tu devrais avoir le couple hal/dbus installé. Une fois démarré (il te faudra automatiser leur démarrage au boot via rc-update) tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin de taper une commande "mount" sous gnome : le montage devrait être automatique.
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> PS : 100Mo pour /boot et 1Go de swap me paraissent excessif.

 

Je compte utiliser les flags fournis par défaut. 

Quand à la taille des deux partitions, je préfère compter un peu large, par simple sécurité.

----------

## fredb

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Re,
> 
> Après avoir lu la fin de ton autre thread (  ), ton problème ne vient pas du fstab; si tu n'arrives pas à voir ton graveur DVD dans le dossier "/dev" ça n'est pas dans ce fichier que se trouve ta solution mais plutôt dans le ".config" de ton noyau. 
> 
> Pour ça, poste les résulats d'un "lspci", d'un "dmesg|grep hd" et d'un "zgrep IDE /proc/config.gz".

 

J'avais le point dans /dev/

Le problème se situe au niveau du montage.

Je vais tenter l'installation à nouveau.

----------

## GaMeS

 *fredb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vais tenter l'installation à nouveau.

 

Arf, on ne réinstall pas sans problèmes majeurs. Le montage à la main fonctionne ? si tel est le cas install comme dis précédement dbus/hal

Et sinon va ici pour ce qui est de dbus/hal, t'y trouveras quelques pistes.

----------

## kwenspc

tu peus changer cette ligne "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" en /dev/hdc (puisque ton lecteur est /dev/hdc)

----------

## yoyo

 *fredb wrote:*   

> Je compte utiliser les flags fournis par défaut. 

 Je serais toi, je prendrais le temps de regarder les flags par défaut et de les ajuster à ma convenance, histoire de ne pas me retrouver avec des softs dont je n'ai pas l'utilité et surtout sans softs (ou support de codecs/lib etc) dont j'aurais besoin.

C'est un peu fastidieux mais ça te permettra de gagner du temps par la suite.

La signification des USEflags se trouve dans ton "profile" (lien "/etc/make.profile" de mémoire) dans les fichiers "use.desc" et "use.local.desc".

----------

## fredb

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu peus changer cette ligne "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" en /dev/hdc (puisque ton lecteur est /dev/hdc)

 

Ok. Je vais essayer. Car c'est vraiment un gros point noir.

Et si le flag "hal" est activé par défaut, ce serait bien  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *fredb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et si le flag "hal" est activé par défaut, ce serait bien 

 

Oui et non  :Smile:  la "politique" (si politique il y a) de Gentoo, contrairement à Ubuntu, c'est de donner un système "minimaliste" mais ouvert à toute configuration possible. D'où sa très grande souplesse. Partant de là on comprend pourquoi le flag hla n'est pas mis par défaut. On en a rarement besoin sur un serveur par exemple. 

Tiens nous au courant. Sinon pour le noyau il te faudra te renseigner plus en avant sur sa configuration (gentoo-wiki.com ou dans le handbook). 

Pour les USE flasg, il y a un lien donné dans le handbook. Vois les flags qui te pourraient être utiles et ajoutes les dans ton make.conf

Chez moi ça donne ça par exemple: (faut pas que ça t'effraie ^^)

```

USE="

a52 aac -acl acpi alsa -apm -arts audiofile apache2 

background bash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bonobo bzip2 

cdb cdparanoia cdr crypt cscope ctype cups 

dbus dga dio directfb -doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread 

encode esd exif 

fbcon ffmpeg flac flash ftp 

gd gif ggi glut gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml 

hal hddtemp 

imagemagick imap imlib 

jabber jack java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k 

-kde kdeenablefinal kerberos kqemu 

ldap -leim lm_sensors 

matroska mmap mmx mng modplug mp3 mpeg musepack musicbrainz mysql 

ncurses netboot nptonly nsplugin 

ogg openal opengl osc oss 

pam -pcmcia pda pdf png portaudio python 

qt qt3 -qt4 quicktime 

readline 

samba scanner slang slp ssockets sndfile sox speex spell sse sse2 svg svga 

theora tiff truetype 

unicode usb userlocales 

v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis 

win32codecs wma wxwindows 

X xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xosd xv xvid 

zlib 

"

```

----------

## geekounet

 *fredb wrote:*   

> Et si le flag "hal" est activé par défaut, ce serait bien 

 

Il l'est avec le profile default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## fredb

Bon. Dernières nouvelles du front :

1) Installation pas trop mal passé, noyau 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

2) CD / DVD : corrigé.

3) --update --deep world : quasiment fini, ne reste plus que gcc et une autre dépendance.

Bon. Prochaine étape : fini l'update world.

Etape 2 : xorg

Etape 3 : gnome  :Wink: 

On avance, on avance  :Wink: 

Marque le fil comme résolu  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *fredb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Etape 3 : gnome 
> 
> On avance, on avance 
> ...

 

Manque plus q'un dernier ' :Wink: ' et ça fait "PUISSANCE 4"

Bon oki ==> [ ]

----------

## nost4r

Pourquoi tu ne passes pas directement au kernel .20 ?

----------

## fredb

J'attends que les platres soit essuyés.

En ce moment, j'ai la glibc-2.5 qui me fait la gueule.

Sa compilation plante dans le module sunrpc  :Sad: 

----------

## _Seth_

courage  :Wink:  Je suis heureux que tu donnes une chance à gentoo : tu ne le regretteras pas ! C'est fou tout ce qu'on peut apprendre avec cette distrib et à quel point c'est agréable d'avoir le choix  :Wink: 

Pour ton problème avec la glibc, après avoir fouillé un peu sur le bugzilla :

- quels sont les USE flags que tu utilises pour compiler la glibc

- est ce que tu peux envoyer ton 

```
# emerge --info
```

il y a peut-être un problème entre ton CHOST et tes options CFLAGS (qui sont dans le /etc/make.conf). Par exemplen tu ne peux pas utiliser CFLAGS=march=pentium4, athlon-xp, etc avec un CHOST=i386-pc-linux-gnu.

- est ce que ton erreur arrive toujours au même endroit de la compil ? Si ce n'est pas le cas : c'est mauvais signe et ça peut provenir de différentes origines (erreur gcc interne, pb matériels, CFLAGS trop aggressifs...)

----------

## fredb

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> courage  Je suis heureux que tu donnes une chance à gentoo : tu ne le regretteras pas ! C'est fou tout ce qu'on peut apprendre avec cette distrib et à quel point c'est agréable d'avoir le choix 
> 
> Pour ton problème avec la glibc, après avoir fouillé un peu sur le bugzilla :
> 
> - quels sont les USE flags que tu utilises pour compiler la glibc
> ...

 

Ben, c'était un problème de chost. Résolu depuis. X est recompilé, les pilotes nvidia installés, mais le ebuild du jpeg me cherche des noises dans jcapistd.lo

Ca avance, ca avance  :Wink: 

Encore heureux que j'ai un cd live ubuntu pour venir chercher de l'aide quand j'ai des problèmes  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> il y a peut-être un problème entre ton CHOST et tes options CFLAGS (qui sont dans le /etc/make.conf). Par exemplen tu ne peux pas utiliser CFLAGS=march=pentium4, athlon-xp, etc avec un CHOST=i386-pc-linux-gnu.

 

Bien sur que si on peut.  Le CHOST n'indique pas une optimisation, simplement la plateforme pour laquelle on compile, et la différence entre en i386 et i686 ici, c'est que le premier ne permet pas de compiler la glibc avec les nptl puisqu'ils sont prévu pour une architecture i486 minimum.

----------

## fredb

J'ai lancé le recompilation de gnome, et je suis bloqué sur un problème avec imagemagick. Je pense que recompiler perl résoudra le problème.

Et je me suis installé firefox-bin, histoire de ne pas avoir à redémarrer à chaque grosse   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *fredb wrote:*   

> J'ai lancé le recompilation de gnome, et je suis bloqué sur un problème avec imagemagick. Je pense que recompiler perl résoudra le problème.

 

Ya un problème avec la parallélisation de la compilation avec imagemagick. Assure toi de le compiler avec MAKEOPTS="-j1"  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   
> 
> il y a peut-être un problème entre ton CHOST et tes options CFLAGS (qui sont dans le /etc/make.conf). Par exemplen tu ne peux pas utiliser CFLAGS=march=pentium4, athlon-xp, etc avec un CHOST=i386-pc-linux-gnu. 
> 
> Bien sur que si on peut. Le CHOST n'indique pas une optimisation, simplement la plateforme pour laquelle on compile, et la différence entre en i386 et i686 ici, c'est que le premier ne permet pas de compiler la glibc avec les nptl puisqu'ils sont prévu pour une architecture i486 minimum.

 

Humm, je pensais comme toi, mais ces bugreports, ici et la, m'ont bien l'air de confirmer que CHOST et CFLAGS sont bel et bien lié.

 *Kevin F. Quinn wrote:*   

> There's no such thing as a 386 pentium3 or 386 pentium4 - both are 686.
> 
> CHOST and march have to be compatible.

 

PS : dans le premier bugreport, ça chauffe un poilou dans les comments  :Wink: 

----------

